# Writing Partner



## DDdiamonddog99 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello, 
I'm looking for a partner who can help me on my story/writing. I have the ideas and everything but I'm just having trouble putting everything together. I would also love to work with someone who can give me feedbacks and everything.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Dec 17, 2021)

What type of story is it?


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Dec 17, 2021)

It's a mixed genre type story.


----------



## Khafra (Dec 17, 2021)

Should probably give a bit more detail, so that you find people interested in writing the same things as you


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Dec 17, 2021)

Agreed but it hard to summarize what I have so far plus it’s random. What I wrote so far is somewhat complex. I can say that the story is a mix of fantasy and science fiction. There also nsfw and sfw materials in it


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 18, 2021)

I used to help lead a creative writing club and have 11+ years of author experiance


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Dec 18, 2021)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I used to help lead a creative writing club and have 11+ years of author experiance


I have at least a solid 5 years or writing.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 19, 2021)

if you are interested in me helping PM me and I'll give you my contact info


----------



## Faustus (Dec 20, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> Agreed but it hard to summarize what I have so far plus it’s random. What I wrote so far is somewhat complex. I can say that the story is a mix of fantasy and science fiction. There also nsfw and sfw materials in it


That would be Adult Science Fantasy then, unless the NSFW segments are the main focus in which case Erotic Science Fantasy.

If it's genuinely so chaotic a concept that you can't sum it up in two or three sentences, then you already have a problem. Try and boil your concept down to a solid core and discard any elements that are unnecessary to the plot - this is commonly known as 'Chekov's Gun'.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 20, 2021)

Faustus said:


> That would be Adult Science Fantasy then, unless the NSFW segments are the main focus in which case Erotic Science Fantasy.
> 
> If it's genuinely so chaotic a concept that you can't sum it up in two or three sentences, then you already have a problem. Try and boil your concept down to a solid core and discard any elements that are unnecessary to the plot - this is commonly known as 'Chekov's Gun'.


Also adding on to what he said, try to come up with an "Elevator Speech" or Sales pitch for your book that will help explain your book, and also it helps to have a outline of your project before you start


----------

